

ShowHN: improve your learning efficiency - scottsmedley

Hi,
At http:&#x2F;&#x2F;evergrok.com&#x2F;, we&#x27;re experimenting with the Leitner system approach and personally captured content (organised in a simple, beautiful way) to help people learn more effectively.<p>We&#x27;d love some feedback!
* what do (or don&#x27;t) you like about our product?
* is our offering clear? (does anything confuse you?)
* what&#x27;s your immediate reaction after viewing the site for 10 seconds?<p>TIA,<p>Scott. :)
======
abrichr
_is our offering clear?_

"Improve your learning efficiency." How are you different from all the other
players in this space?

 _what 's your immediate reaction after viewing the site for 10 seconds?_

The first two images show frustrated, unhappy women. This is not a good
association to have with your product.

The slides in your carousel rotate too quickly for me to read everything. The
carousel concept is a bad one in general (see
[http://searchengineland.com/homepage-sliders-are-bad-for-
seo...](http://searchengineland.com/homepage-sliders-are-bad-for-seo-
usability-163496)).

There's not enough information on the front page for me to make a decision.
Take the contents of the "How It Works" modal window outside of the carousel
and stick them on the front page.

------
georgebonnr
The tool to save content looks like, to be blunt, an intentional ripoff of the
Evernote web clipper (the visual elements seem to be intentionally similar, as
well as the functionality). So that's not cool. Also, whether it was meant to
be a ripoff or not, what functionality does this offer that Evernote doesn't?
I already have the flexibility in an Evernote clipper to choose whether I am
saving just the URL, the full page HTML, an automatically detected portion of
the page (like a text article) or, like what you show here, a manually
highlighted portion of the page. How does this improve on any of that?

~~~
georgebonnr
p.s. standard disclaimer: as always, congratulations on doing something /
building something. That's worth something. But my honest reactions is that
neither the concept nor the execution on this is set up for success (depending
on what your definition of success is).

------
gouhban
what do (or don't) you like about our product? Frankly, the entire concept.
You're offering an interdependent relationship, in which the active partner
(the user) is getting the least benefit. The text featured in the slideshow
reveals this. Most telling of all "Tired of reading long articles full of
text?" Your solution: is for me to read long articles full of text and then
essentially copy and paste the bits i would usually commit to memory to your
platform. is our offering clear? (does anything confuse you?) Yes. Although
the layout of the site is poor. what's your immediate reaction after viewing
the site for 10 seconds? I was irritated.

P.s. Why not incorporate the Kagan system too? It would be a great why to tick
the social-gimmick-box.

------
dllthomas
The "How it works" window won't scroll for me.

